# Painting old basket press



## hughyg (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys 
This is my first post
I just bought a basket press for AUD$100. It is a largish press. The basket is 50cm diameter and a height of 70cm. It has a double actiOn ratchet. 
The only problem is that it has some surface rust on the tray. So my question is what is the best method to deal with it? It looks like it was a painted blue originally but it has since worn off. The person I bought it from suggested I painted it with epoxy paint. He even threw in a tin of it. Is this a good idea? What are the new Italian ones painted with?
Thanks in advance for any help
Hugh


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

First off welcome to the forum. Our sponsor Presque Isle is one of the few places you can buy the right paint for your new press. Congratulations on the purchase and good luck.


----------



## hughyg (Feb 1, 2012)

So can I use any epoxy enamel for the tray or does it have to be a gondola one?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2012)

With all the prep time it will take to get to the clean metal surface for proper adhesion, I would go with a small can (500cc) of the Gondola paint. The epoxy paint would probably be alright since contact time is very limited, but the Gondola paint would likely last longer for the little bit extra money spent now.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Hugh. 

I am also about to restore a basket press and I plan to have the cast metal (not including the screw) and basket banding powder metal coated. Does anyone see an issue with this approach? It is a very durable finish and should be impervious to wear or chemical reaction.


----------



## hughyg (Feb 1, 2012)

grapeman said:


> With all the prep time it will take to get to the clean metal surface for proper adhesion, I would go with a small can (500cc) of the Gondola paint. The epoxy paint would probably be alright since contact time is very limited, but the Gondola paint would likely last longer for the little bit extra money spent now.



The problem is that I live in Australia and can't seem to find the Gondala paint anywhere. The guy I bought the press from gave me a can of Wattyl Killrust Epoxy Enamel. So I was thinking of using that, but I was a little concerned that it might contain some evil chemicals.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Go to the Presque Isle ad at the top of the page. Look in the catalog and it contains the Gondola paints. Order some and I am sure it can ship there.


----------



## hughyg (Feb 2, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Go to the Presque Isle ad at the top of the page. Look in the catalog and it contains the Gondola paints. Order some and I am sure it can ship there.



Eeewwwww it'll cost $123 to send a $9.90 can of epoxy! Might need to keep looking on Aus.


----------



## hughyg (Feb 3, 2012)

can I use the press if I stip all the paint from the tray down to the steel?


----------



## hughyg (Feb 3, 2012)

hughyg said:


> Hi guys
> This is my first post
> I just bought a basket press for AUD$100. It is a largish press. The basket is 50cm diameter and a height of 70cm. It has a double actiOn ratchet.
> The only problem is that it has some surface rust on the tray. So my question is what is the best method to deal with it? It looks like it was a painted blue originally but it has since worn off. The person I bought it from suggested I painted it with epoxy paint. He even threw in a tin of it. Is this a good idea? What are the new Italian ones painted with?
> ...


----------



## BRK (Aug 17, 2022)

Runningwolf said:


> First off welcome to the forum. Our sponsor Presque Isle is one of the few places you can buy the right paint for your new press. Congratulations on the purchase and good luck.


Thank you very much for the info. $15 for the paint and $18 for shipping. Gesh.


----------



## meridaen (Sep 14, 2022)

hughyg said:


> So I was thinking of using that, but I was a little concerned that it might contain some evil chemicals.



As someone who was a painter for a decade I can assure ypou that it definitely does! But exposure time is really small, and it should cure quickly.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 14, 2022)

Welcome to Wine Making Talk, and welcome to the wine journey.


hughyg said:


> The problem is that I live in Australia and can't seem to find the Gondala paint anywhere. The guy I bought the press from gave me a can of Wattyl Killrust Epoxy Enamel. So I was thinking of using that, but I was a little concerned that it might contain some evil chemicals.


Iron metal ions are bad for wine, it catalyzes oxidation.
Epoxy is built around amine resin, it is used in some food grade surfaces, so it isn’t the worst stuff/ not very reactive. I like the powder coat idea but that involves major work pulling everything apart and reassembling. I have an old press with iron bands and have toyed with the idea of replacing that with perforated stainless.


----------

